# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Dạo chơi Băngkok

## tieuthunhangheo

Sau hơn một giờ bay chúng tôi đã đặt chân lên sân bay quốc tế Suvarnabhumi, sân bay mới được xây dựng thay thế cho sân bay cũ Don Muang. Sân bay Suvarnabhumi (trong tiếng Thái có nghĩa là "mảnh đất vàng") có tổng trị giá xây dựng lên tới gần 4 tỉ USD, nằm trên khu vực "đầm lầy rắn hổ mang bành" cách thủ đô Bangkok 25km về phía đông. Nhìn kiến trúc hình vòm cao lung linh vời vợi mà mơ ước một ngày nào đó đất nước mình cũng có một công trình đáng tự hào như thế. 


Bên trong sân bay Suvarnabhumi.
Về đến khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi một lát mọi người định tranh thủ đi thăm hoàng cung vì lịch làm việc hai ngày tới đã kín. Đã từng có kinh nghiệm xương máu ở hoàng cung nước Thái nên mình mình cẩn thận dặn dò mọi người phải mặc quần dài qua mắt cá, mang dép có quai hậu mới được vào hoàng cung. Lần trước khi đến đây mình đã bị một phen hú vía khi vừa cởi áo khóac ra chụp hình cạnh Chùa Vàng trong khuôn viên Hòang Cung. Đang say sưa làm dáng thì một ông bảo vệ lực lưỡng chỉ chỉ vào mình và quát tháo gì đó bằng tiếng Thái rất lớn. Mình chẳng hiểu mô tê gì hết nên cứ tiếp tục vô tư mà cười, mà ...tạo dáng các kiểu. Đến khi ông bảo vệ kia đến gần và hét lên bằng tiếng Anh" Take your shirt on! take your shirt on!" mình mới hiểu ra cơ sự. Dù sao cũng phải nể người Thái vì ý thức bảo vệ thuần phong mỹ tục của họ vì ở ta du khách nước ngòai cứ tự do mặc quần tà lỏn, áo hai dây, dép lê thoải mái vào các nơi tôn nghiêm mà không ai cấm đoán, nhắc nhở.

Vương quốc Thái Lan - đất nước của những ngôi đền biểu trưng cho nền văn hoá nông nghiệp – Phật giáo. Là nước có điều kiện tiếp xúc với nhiều nền văn hoá khác nhau trong cùng khu vực Đông Nam Á, với bản tính thân thiện của người dân, Thái Lan được mệnh danh là “Đất nước của những nụ cười”. Nhưng sẽ thật thiếu sót khi nói về Thái Lan mà không đề cập đến những món ăn độc đáo vì có cả vị chua, ngọt mà vẫn giữ được vị cay và hương thơm đặc trưng của món ăn.


Sắc màu trên đường phố Bangkok.
Về phương tiện giao thông thì bên cạnh hệ thống tàu điện ngầm taxi ở Thái rất nhiều và hấu hết đều được sơn phết đủ màu sặc sỡ như vàng,hồng tươi, xanh lá cây… rất bắt mắt. Thỉnh thoảng ta cũng có thể bắt gặp trên đường một chiếc xe buýt rất cũ kỹ vẫn còn được lưu hành ở đây.

Đến Hoàng Cung thì mới biết là sắp đến giờ đóng cửa rồi. Một ông bảo vệ đen thui đi đến làm quen với Sếp mình rồi dắt mọi người đi vòng vèo qua một khu chợ di ra bến sông để xuống thuyền đi tham quan.


Bến thuyền.
Con thuyền lướt sóng lao đi, hai bên những tòa cao ốc hai bên bờ lần lượt vút qua. Ồ, có cây cầu gì giống cầu Trường Tiến của "Huế mình "ghê. Thêm một cái cầu nữa, cũng giống ở Huế luôn.


Cầu tràng Tiền của Bangkok.
Càng xa khu trung tâm thành phố,mình phát hiện một điều thú vị là nhà cửa hai bên sông rất đẹp và rất to có vẻ là biệt thự của "đại gia". Nhiều nhà trồng hoa và cây cảnh phía trước và tất cả mặt tiền đều quay ra hướng sông nên tuyệt nhiên không hề thấy có sự nhếch nhác ở đây.


Nhà "ổ voi" bên bờ sông.
Hai bên  bờ thỉnh thỏang ta bắt gặp những ngôi chùa lớn, người ta tụ tập thả thức ăn cho cá nhộn nhịp cả một khúc sông. Văn hoá Thái Lan vốn chịu ảnh hưởng sâu sắc từ các tư tưởng đạo Phật - tôn giáo chính thức ở đất nước này và từ nền sản xuất phụ thuộc vào nguồn nước.

Hết tour đi thuyền, chúng tôi lại tản bộ dọc đường Silom, một con đường sầm uất bậc nhất của Bangkok. Buổi tối, khu vực này trở nên sinh động với những quầy hàng trên đường bày bán đồ cũ, chân đèn cầy bằng gỗ, đồ tơ lụa, đèn lồng, chuỗi hạt, quần áo, thảm thêu kiểu Thái, tượng Phật… và cả những thứ “nhạy cảm” mà bất cứ cô gái nào trông thấy cũng phải đỏ mặt. Khu vực này chính là điểm dừng cho những du khách đang muốn được tiêu tiền vào thú vui mua sắm các loại hàng hóa xa hoa cùng với những đồ ăn thức uống dành cho người sành điệu nhất. Và kỹ năng trả giá nên được tận dụng tối đa ở đây, theo kinh nghiệm thì trả phân nửa giá người bán chào rồi từ từ tăng lên.


_Hoàng Cung Thái Lan. Đến Thái Lan khôn hồn thì đừng có bao giờ nói xấu hoàng gia
vì bạn có thể bị tù rục xương._
Cũng là một thiếu sót khi không nhắc đến một địa danh nữa, đó là khu chợ đêm Suan Lum đối diện với công viên Lumphini cũng ở ngay góc đường Silom. So với chợ Chatutak, Sa Lum ít hỗn độn hơn nhiều. Khu chợ đêm khổng lồ này là một Bangkok thu nhỏ với đầy đủ các phương tiện giải trí và trung tâm mua sắm.

Ngay sát lối vào chợ là một vườn bia khổng lồ và các nhà hàng ngoài trời. Hàng đêm có các chương trình ca nhạc do các ca sĩ trẻ và vũ công nổi tiếng của Thái gào thét những bài hát đang  thịnh hành của Thái bằng tiếng Thái và cả tiếng Anh. Ngoài ra, sân khấu múa rối Joe Louis trình diễn nghệ thuật múa rối Thái và Bec Tero Hall trình diễn nghệ thuật quốc tế cũng là những điểm thu hút nhiều du khách đến khu chợ này.

Chợ được bố trí theo dạng bàn cờ và được chia thành nhiều khu vực đặt tên theo các cố đô của hoàng gia như Ayuthaya,Sukothai và LopBuri. Bạn có thể tìm thấy tất cả những gì bạn muốn ở đây, từ cây kim, cuộn chỉ cho đến một…. con voi!
Nhưng mua sắm không phải là thú vui duy nhất của bạn khi đến Bangkok. Nơi đây có rất nhiều spa lớn nhỏ cung cấp các dịch vụ massage và phục hồi sức khỏe theo các kiểu cố truyền của Thái rất hiệu nghiệm.


Một điệu múa cổ truyền...
Bên kia đường từ khu phức hợp Silom là cửa hàng tạp phẩm ban đêm Patpong Night Bazaar khét tiếng. Khu vực này được biết đến với biệt hiệu là “khu đèn đỏ” của Bangkok. Nhiều người Thái coi đây là một nỗi ô nhục khi nhắc đến nghành công nghiệp tình dục ở đất nước này.

So với những lần đến Thái trước đây, có một điều khác biệt là cảm giác bất an khi bước vào những khu trung tâm thương mại đều phải đi qua cửa kiểm soát an ninh. Một chút luyến tiếc, một chút ngậm ngùi nhớ về những ngày xưa cũ, bao giờ đất nước này mới được bình yên trở lại như  tên gọi bao đời nay của nó?

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan, click vào du lịch Thái Lan

----------

